# Evo vom Logan Haus



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Evo working on the suit

Evo vom Logan Haus: http://youtu.be/ruU-dWbLAfU


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

love your work as always, Austin!


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Can you tell me what is so special about this.

I can give 100,s this kind of videos

IMO all about marketing and promoting for Logan Haus for met nothing special.](*,)


----------



## Jay Quinn (Apr 1, 2012)

Compared to some of the shitters I see on a weekly basis over here, Evo is fantastic... He is a nice young dog and Austin has every right to take pride in him.... Let a bloke enjoy his dog and be proud to share some of his training without crapping on him...!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

Excellent work despite the critic.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Marcel, I never said the work was special haha. Just a vid teaching a young dog to bite with good technique. This is normal work for us. wasn't supposed to be anything fancy.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Austin Porter said:


> Evo working on the suit
> 
> Evo vom Logan Haus: http://youtu.be/ruU-dWbLAfU



Very nice... Keep posting!


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

If he just said "evo" would that be better Marcel?

or are you asking why he is posting videos at all? its called sharing...participating...



Thanks for posting Austin, as always I enjoyed it....nice work.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Austin, thanks for posting your video. Just curious, how is Evo bred?


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Well.. he is bread well lol. His dad is Celik's Home Rudy, a Django son. His mother is Misty Suttle, a Berry II daughter.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm very happy with him.. His drives and work ethic are exactly what have come to expect from those lines.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Good to know. What exactly did you expect from those lines? Also, how old is he?


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Nice work, Austin. Appreciate you sharing and look forward to your next video


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Nicole, I have worked several Django line dogs and Evo is the second one I have owned personally. The most important quality I look for is confidence/strong nerves, and they all seem to have that an abundance of that. They have also been great biters and hunters. Lots and lots of drive and solid work ethic. I have not personally put my hands on any Berry II offspring but I have seen a few work in person and I know they have had some great success in the KNPV program lately. Maybe the Berry II lines will balance out the Django lines as far as trainability is concerned? I'm not even close to knowledgeable enough to make that type of statement but I know the Berry II dogs are scoring points and getting on the podium. Either way, I like to see Dango pop up when Im looking at peds and the Dutch are still breeding to Berry II on a regular basis so I think its MORE than just a fad and good marketing from Marco. Alice could probably give much better info on Berry II and probably Django/Duco too.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Again, Im not Dutch, don't compete in the KNPV, or breed dutch line dogs so take my opinion with a pound of salt lol. I was just giving my .02 from what knowledge I have based on a the handful of dogs I have worked and the stuff I have heard from people with a lot more experience than I have.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

No worries Austin, I understand and just appreciate the feedback. There was a time when Dutch lined dogs were discussed here more often so I just thought it might be worthwhile to ask a few questions since you posted up a video of him. Sounds like the lines compliment one another fairly well based upon your experience. If that's the case, it might be nice to have an opportunity to raise up one with similar breeding. Sounds interesting enough to me anyway.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Not to do any marketing or advertising for Mike or Logan Haus Kennels but I bet he will repeat this breeding. The pups I have seen from the litter in person and video, have all been solid... actually that's exactly what I'm doing ha because he puts out an excellent product. And he is a hell of a guy to do business with. Not that he needs a no-body like me doing his advertising lol I just have a lot of respect for Mike and believe in what he does. I also like Junot Sport suits, hard dog sleeves, Dogtra ecollors, Glock, Daniel Defense, and Aimpoint for the same reasons lol....


----------



## Marcel Winter (Mar 29, 2013)

Austin Porter said:


> Marcel, I never said the work was special haha. Just a vid teaching a young dog to bite with good technique. This is normal work for us. wasn't supposed to be anything fancy.



Sorry Austin I thought an other marketing video.

the dog looks promising to me


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Austin Porter said:


> Not to do any marketing or advertising for Mike or Logan Haus Kennels but I bet he will repeat this breeding. The pups I have seen from the litter in person and video, have all been solid... actually that's exactly what I'm doing ha because he puts out an excellent product. And he is a hell of a guy to do business with. Not that he needs a no-body like me doing his advertising lol I just have a lot of respect for Mike and believe in what he does. I also like Junot Sport suits, hard dog sleeves, Dogtra ecollors, Glock, Daniel Defense, and Aimpoint for the same reasons lol....


Glock 19?


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

I'd say you have good taste with the exception of your brand of handgun! LoL


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Glocks are like patrol dogs that have passed a hard test. They are just tough to beat they bring a lot to the fight..maybe they are not much to look at but so what.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Lol I bitch about Glock alot.. gritty trigger, crap grip, ect ect but if I were only allowed one handgun it would be a Glock17 no question. It's the gun I'd grab if I were going into a gunfight. And it's the king of poly pistols for me, I just don't shoot the XDs and M&Ps well.


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Now if I'm shooting fast and for money lol.. CZ SP01 SAO custom shop


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I've been using the glock 30 but am thinking of switching to the 19. I guess I watch way too much James Yeager.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

My Spartan STI, shoots as well as handguns half again the cost.


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Bob Scott said:


> My Spartan STI, shoots as well as handguns half again the cost.


Is that a cap and ball pistol, bob? Flintlock?


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

STI's are hot... If I went to a 1911 platform for my race gun (9mm) it would be an STI. A lot of guys are using them.


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice young dog and nice suit work. Thanks for posting the video. Failed to see the marketing, but hell, I'll take two


----------



## Austin Porter (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks! I will try and sell him in a few months. We still have some development stuff to work on but I'm happy with where he is at.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> Is that a cap and ball pistol, bob? Flintlock?



I'm not THAT old. It's a breach loader. :razz: :wink:....and made in America!


----------

